

The Remarkable Decline of the WSJ's Long-Form Journalism - colinismyname
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2013/04/the-remarkable-decline-in-the-wall-street-journals-long-form-journalism/275075/

======
leephillips
Interesting data. Surely the WSJ should open up their pages to some long
stories written by the Church of Scientology.

